# My Mainstay jar experiment



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I am trying to save all my brand name jars for garden produce. Today I wanted to can some pizza sauce so I got out a case of the Mainstay made in USA jars that I bought for water bath canning. After 35 minutes in the pressure canner they are fine and all sealed. These are thicker than the ones made in China. I will not make a practice of this though.

Just thought I would pass along my review.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

All the Walmarts here switched from mainstay to Anchor Hocking canning jars.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

They have switched here also but I bought these probably a year ago. Anchor Hocking is a good brand so they may be better.


----------

